# What's Up With Message?



## Uncle Ben (Feb 16, 2009)

I have been getting quite a few messages lately that don't allow me to respond. Instead, I get turned back to my account profile. 

And, this is the response when trying to reply to someone trying to contact me. What's up with this please?



> SomeoneYouKnow has chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages. Therefore you may not send your message to him/her.
> 
> 
> If you are trying to send this message to multiple recipients, remove SomeoneYouKnow from the recipient list and send the message again.


Uncle Ben


----------



## gogrow (Feb 16, 2009)

i believe that to be due to the other party having 'recieve private messages from other users' option turned off.... is it just that one person, or everytime you try to pm??


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 16, 2009)

gogrow said:


> i believe that to be due to the other party having 'recieve private messages from other users' option turned off.... is it just that one person, or everytime you try to pm??


It's been about 3 members so far. 

Is someone that lame to send me a message while their option is disabled regarding not being able to receive PM's?

Thanks


----------



## gogrow (Feb 16, 2009)

Uncle Ben said:


> It's been about 3 members so far.
> 
> Is someone that lame to send me a message while their option is disabled regarding not being able to receive PM's?
> 
> Thanks



you'd be suprised bro... some people dont know, or forget, or whatever.... i'll send you one, see if you can reply... so far, this is the first problem ive heard...


----------



## Solstice07 (Feb 16, 2009)

Uncle Ben said:


> It's been about 3 members so far.
> 
> Is someone that lame to send me a message while their option is disabled regarding not being able to receive PM's?
> 
> Thanks


Let's blame it on stoned rather than lame. I have turned off my PM box (in other forums) because of the huge amount of traffic I got and later asked someone to PM me. DOH!

Or else I let my mail box get so full that it can't accept more mail.


----------



## Uncle Ben (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks fellas. This is the listing in my Control Panel that redirects me to MY account profile when I click on it:



> You have pending friend requests from SomeoneYouKnow


Sometimes when I click on the name and hit "Find more posts...." it comes up dead. I guess some folks are just lurking but still want me to put them on My Friend List?

UB


----------



## gogrow (Feb 17, 2009)

Uncle Ben said:


> Thanks fellas. This is the listing in my Control Panel that redirects me to MY account profile when I click on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he has no posts... so cant recieve pm's yet


----------



## dariuswestcoast (Jan 11, 2010)

i can send them but they dont show in out box but i still get a answer from who i sent to...


----------

